# Extension leads for a two group machine - is that OK?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm using a fracino 2 group for events. It's fitted with a 2.85 KW element so can run on a 13amp plug. I was told ideally to plug directly into sockets as that's best? As that might not always be an option I was hoping I could potentially get a suitable extension lead (potentially with multiple sockets depending on what is recommended).

On top of the 2 group I'm running an EK43. Possibly another grinder will be added at some point. A flojet, and an electric airpot. I can obviously give more information about them if it's helpful.

Essentially I was wondering if it's potentially OK to run these through a multi-extension lead and if there are different types of leads are recommended etc.

I appreciate I can go google it all but I know there are plenty of knowledgeable folks here, so thought it's worthwhile to ask.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I'm using a fracino 2 group for events. It's fitted with a 2.85 KW element so can run on a 13amp plug. I was told ideally to plug directly into sockets as that's best? As that might not always be an option I was hoping I could potentially get a suitable extension lead (potentially with multiple sockets depending on what is recommended).
> 
> On top of the 2 group I'm running an EK43. Possibly another grinder will be added at some point. A flojet, and an electric airpot. I can obviously give more information about them if it's helpful.
> 
> ...


As long as you get a good extension lead and not a cheap rubbish one you should be OK. Be careful though, it's surprising what thin wires are hidden in a lot of the Chinese junk. Have a look on Amazon. The Fracino pulls a lot, especially if you take into consideration the possible length of the extension dropping the voltage and I am presuming a grinder as well. If you want to do it right I would suggest, you get some/all of below. The long 16 amp graded cable is great for a long run and should be robust (with less voltage drop). Also the cable is not on a drum, so less temptation to run it coiled up! The adaptor to connect to a 13 amp socket and be totally legal (insurance etc..). The other end can be a single or double (assuming you are running a grinder). Buy good, not cheap. Once they are in use, check occasionally that the 3 pin plugs and sockets are cool and if you ever see any scorching on the 3 pin plugs (flat pins), change them.









*I wouldn't use one on a cable reel with a built in 13A plug and sockets.*

*
*

P.S and if you happen to do an event where there is already a 16A outside socket....then your laughing, if this is likely, then ensure the end converters for the machinery have a 13 amp fuse in them (which they probably have to as part of the regs)!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

2.85kw is approx. 12.4 amps. + Flojet & one grinder = OK. But you do need good qaulity cabling (as per DavecUK)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Information as all above posts, buy silicone cable as these remain supple even when cold, (normal plastic type goes quite rigid and difficult to coil up )

DO NOT use on a roll or drum, the heat generated can / will melt the insulation.

In the event of needing a long (er) lead pay attention to above table moving from 2.5 mm cable to 4.0 mm to avoid volt drop.

Use a sensitive trip on the supply end for extra safety.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Use a sensitive trip on the supply end for extra safety.


Do you mean something like "1 metre 230volt heavy duty 13amp RCD plug to 16amp commando type connector" or am I getting the wrong idea?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes something along those lines depending on where and what you are plugging into. EG External power supply point as caravan site's or boatyards OR plugging in inside a building .


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Yes something along those lines depending on where and what you are plugging into. EG External power supply point as caravan site's or boatyards OR plugging in inside a building .


thanks - primarily inside buildings at the moment.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Keep length below 25meters

1.5mm Artic flex will fit the bill with rubber duraplug plug and extension socket. (RCD plug wouldn't be a bad idea )

I would use dedicated lead for coffee machine , and secondary leads for other equipment


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

In case somebody comes to this later on with a similar need (unlikely perhaps but you never know).

I bought a 13amp RCD plug connecting to 16amp leads. I bought that first lead as 1 metre with variable lengths after that. I thought this was smart giving me flexibility but now realised that it probably means the first connection will always be uncovered unless my table is very close to the socket - so in as much as it's easier to put a little cover or tape etc. over a flat wire than the interconnection - this is probably not a good thing.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

p.s. thanks so much to everybody that replied and helped here. It's easy to take the forum for granted and I do to an extent. I've had some wonderful advice from it over the years and this really helped me to quickly have an idea what I could do. I can imagine endless googling would have just left me more confused.

Even given my slight mistake with the length mentioned above it was an otherwise successful first run out for them on Saturday and they give me much more confidence to handle various set-ups now.

So *cheers* I raise a Cupper to you all today


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

I assume you have this covered but I was going to say that whenever you have an extension cable in a public space it is probably a good idea to work out a mechanism for covering and securing it. If you have a bunch of people bumbling about close by with hot drinks and tasty snacks then I would think the likelihood of a snag is quite high. I don't know what the maximum number of bad things that could happen from a tug on a lead is but some of them could be quite nasty (dropped coffees / machines pulled from tables / trestles collapsing / hot and cold water everywhere etc etc).

I would assume you could insure against it but even then there might be small print that assumes certain precautions have been taken, and its always best for it not to happen in the first place.


----------

